# Shrink wrap sleeve



## gwen (Jan 4, 2013)

What size shrink wrap sleeve should I order for cp soap measuring 2x3x1.5 inches?

Thanks for any help.
Gwen


----------



## Lindy (Jan 5, 2013)

Gwen have you looked at National Shrink Wrap.  I moved to their wrap and systems just before Christmas and I can't begin to tell you how happy I am with it.  I used to use the 4x6 bags and just found them to be a pain in the butt.  I also like that if you get the Polyolefin Wrap and get the perforated then you don't have to have any open ends which keeps the soap so much tidier.  You do have to wait until the bar is fully cured before wrapping though.


----------



## gwen (Jan 6, 2013)

Lindy,

Thank you so much for the info.  I would only sell cured soap as some people would be too excited to wait. lol
The company is USA and they give a lot of information.

Gwen


----------



## Lindy (Jan 6, 2013)

Gwen where are you located?


----------



## gwen (Jan 6, 2013)

Boerne, Texas  just outside San Antonio


----------



## Lindy (Jan 6, 2013)

Whew, for a minute there from your reply I thought you might be overseas....  So Art will be convenient to you.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh I should add, this system is also fantastic for doing baskets, lip balms, anything really and shape does not matter.  When you buy the system he sends along an instruction DVD on how to do baskets ect.


----------



## Cosmoman (Aug 12, 2013)

i check the National Shrink Wrap website but they only have perforated in large sizes.  Perforated is the way to go.

Anyone found other sites with smaller size bags or wrap that is perforated ?


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 12, 2013)

I've used the wand system with 2 sizes of biodegradable film for the last few years and really like it a lot for my m&p and I've tested with CP and it's even better. I also make my own bags for other items so they are custom fit like with lotions and such. Much cheaper but does take a bit more time to cut them. I just do while watching Friends at night.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 12, 2013)

I use this roll of shrink wrap and a heat gun, it is very inexpensive to wrap soap this way. If you are just starting out I would suggest this method. I do it while watching TV too..

http://http://www.uline.ca/BL_2403/Reynolds-PVC-Shrink-Film


----------



## Ann Marie (Aug 13, 2013)

You should call Art at the National Shrinkwrap Systems, he could explain to you which shrinkwrap you need for what you are doing...he is so helpful and not at all pushy about making a sale, definately give him a ring. Good luck.


----------



## Cosmoman (Aug 31, 2013)

Have you considered using a roller type hand sealer ?  They are only $120


----------

